# TED 2 Confirmed



## SupesuGojira (Jan 18, 2013)

> *Mark Wahlberg Confirms ?Ted 2′ is a Go*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2013)

The film was god awful.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2013)

Haha, I imagine so.


----------



## dream (Jan 18, 2013)

The first was decent enough at times but it shouldn't have received a sequel.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 18, 2013)

... and how would a sequel work here, exactly? The first movie wasn't all that good...

//HbS


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jan 18, 2013)

*Meh, i liked the 1st one.. it was cute and funny (but not hilarious) i would give the sequal a shot. *


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 18, 2013)

i found it pretty meh.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 18, 2013)

And all the good moments will be included in the trailers again? 

//HbS


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 18, 2013)

The first one sucked.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 18, 2013)

i liked the first one so i will see this


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 18, 2013)

the trailer was enough for me no to watch it


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]iX2CnZDlHNQ[/YOUTUBE]

look good to me ,there a Family Guy homage in the trailer.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 29, 2015)

Dream said:


> The first was decent enough at times but it shouldn't have received a sequel.




                      ............


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 29, 2015)

Mediocre first one. Not really interested.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2015)

Had a good time watching the first one. Interested.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 29, 2015)

First one shifted between hilarious and meh. The ending was pretty meh. Didnt need a sequel


----------



## asdfa (Jan 29, 2015)

Hate everything macfarlane makes. So nope.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 29, 2015)

I love Family Guy, but when the trailer features rehashed jokes from Family Guy (including two pretty much verbatim: the sperm bank shelf falling down was featured in the episode when Bertram is born and the song Ted sings on the stand is the exact same song Brian sings in the Bachelorette episode, also voiced by Seth MacFarlane) I'm not going to pay money to see the same fucking jokes.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 1, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> First one shifted between hilarious and meh. The ending was pretty meh. Didnt need a sequel



This for me.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 3, 2015)

Ted was one of the funniest movies i have ever watched. 

Can't wait for the second one.


----------



## Yoona (Feb 9, 2015)

Fk you thunder 

First one I thought was funny. I actually want to see the second one


----------

